# Headlight bulb



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Definitely 9005. Ignore the website info. They're referencing the other housings.


----------



## DanD34 (Nov 19, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> Definitely 9005. Ignore the website info. They're referencing the other housings.


Well the funny part is that for the regular housing they do say 9005 for the high beams. I have the projector housing and it has 9005 as well. Oh well. No big deal but kind of annoying since I bought 9012 bulbs.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

The high beam and regular headlight use the same 9005 bulb, turning on high beams lifts a mechanical shutter to uncover the full output of the 9005 bulb

Thats my understanding for the projector headlights.


----------



## DanD34 (Nov 19, 2021)

marmalou said:


> The high beam and regular headlight use the same 9005 bulb, turning on high beams lifts a mechanical shutter to uncover the full output of the 9005 bulb
> 
> Thats my understanding for the projector headlights.


That is exactly how a projector housing works. You are correct. My comment was about the fact that every catalog from rockauto to Napa to oreilly listed a 9012 bulb as the one needed for the projector housing while a 9005 was the high beam for the regular reflector housing. Thus my frustration after buying 9012 bulbs and taking out my old bulb from the projector housing and discovering it was a 9005.


----------



## cruzin.usa (Jan 3, 2022)

Phillips listed a 9012 SVB2 lamp. Sylvania was just 9012.


----------

